# audi a3 2010 2.0t oil help



## a3onfire (Apr 21, 2012)

hy forum im really need help with this problem my car is audi a3 2010 2.0t with 52000 miles on .. a couple weeks ago the oil light came out so i went to the dealer (carmax in this case ) and they say the car was oil leak from the valve cover gasket so they replace that and then they say the vacum pump gasket was also leaking this people replace both parts now when i dribe the car was oil everyware and smoke coming out from the engine oil smell so again the car was back to carmax now this people say the oil pump was bad and they have to replace that part now my question...is can this work affect my engine life? 
i really dont trust on this dealer mechanics and the oil pump is inside the engine right ? so if they do something wrong can damaged my car ? what u people think i really love my carand i hate when **** like this happen thanks guys in advance


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Get a second opinion at the dealer.


----------



## dgcamero (Oct 13, 2009)

a3onfire said:


> hy forum im really need help with this problem my car is audi a3 2010 2.0t with 52000 miles on .. a couple weeks ago the oil light came out so i went to the dealer (carmax in this case ) and they say the car was oil leak from the valve cover gasket so they replace that and then they say the vacum pump gasket was also leaking this people replace both parts now when i dribe the car was oil everyware and smoke coming out from the engine oil smell so again the car was back to carmax now this people say the oil pump was bad and they have to replace that part now my question...is can this work affect my engine life?
> i really dont trust on this dealer mechanics and the oil pump is inside the engine right ? so if they do something wrong can damaged my car ? what u people think i really love my carand i hate when **** like this happen thanks guys in advance


If they try more than once at Carmax, and fail to fix it...then maybe ask if they'll pay for a diagnosis at the dealer.

You also need to check your oil every time you get gas so you can get a handle on your oil consumption. It is not abnormal for an engine to use oil. It is not that hard to add oil. It is just one of those things that you gotta do. Buy a 5 quart oil change special at Auto Zone or some auto parts store of the correct VW oil (Castrol 0w40, Mobil 1 0w40, Valvoline 5w40) and keep a quart in the trunk. 

Hope they get it resolved for you!


----------

